# RCI Weeks: Exchange fee up to $269 on 8/21



## bnoble (Jul 22, 2022)

That looks like the only thing that is going up, but I might have missed something.

https://www.rci.com/pre-rci/us/en/help/forms-and-fees/wow-member-fees-us


----------



## DRIless (Jul 22, 2022)

RCI offers no more value than it did when I bought my first timeshare in 1998.  Yet the costs and options to pay extra go up and up and up.  RCI's cost of doing business haven't changed that much since 1998, but they sure charge a lot more. They take your on deposit week and charge you to get a week back.  Capitalism at its best.  I'm glad I don't have to use them.


----------



## montygz (Jul 22, 2022)

We all want our fees to stay low, but it's not fair to say that RCI's cost of doing business hasn't changed much.
Thanks to inflation, $100 in 1998 is $181.79 today. 
The median price of a house in 1998 was $152K. It's now $378K.
While inflation has surged recently and made headlines, the reality is that every year there is inflation driving up costs and companies raise prices to keep making their expected profits.

Of course, I am not a fan of fee increases, but if they are going to happen hopefully they won't go up faster than inflation.


----------



## ekeeler (Jul 23, 2022)

Used to be you could use points for travel.  No more!


----------



## F1or1da1 (Jul 23, 2022)

The only way to save money on an exchange is to leave RCI and stay in your own unit or use your Timeshare‘s internal exchange.


----------



## escanoe (Jul 23, 2022)

On a fundamental level, you are right. In many ways RCI has remained a telephone (to a large degree marketing) type operation. In my view, they have not digitized/automated things the way others have in travel (like booking hotels). Yes you can do many things somewhat online, but it is more a layer that has been added on to the legacy system from the telephone era rather than a true digitization of exchanging.

They pay telemarketers to call people and get them to do exchanges of fulfill a search and can make money doing that since it is now $269 per booking.

If this were truly a competitive market that modernized like others in the economy, we would have a much more affordable, fully online exchange option.



montygz said:


> We all want our fees to stay low, but it's not fair to say that RCI's cost of doing business hasn't changed much.
> Thanks to inflation, $100 in 1998 is $181.79 today.
> The median price of a house in 1998 was $152K. It's now $378K.
> While inflation has surged recently and made headlines, the reality is that every year there is inflation driving up costs and companies raise prices to keep making their expected profits.
> ...


----------



## escanoe (Jul 24, 2022)

Wonder if the exchange+ fees increase? [Doesn’t look like they did].

I wish they had a Platinum that was more expensive, but brought down exchange fees. Or a lower online-only exchange fee. Or an all inclusive fee for unlimited online exchanges.

The reason we do not have such options is a lack of competition and competitive pressure.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 24, 2022)

It's always amazing to me that when we first got RCI Points in Australia at Mansfield, years and years ago, that people said it's best to be at or under 1 cent a point.  People are still saying that 17 years later.  If everything is going to increase, so should the TUG idea of what is a good MF per point.

And a second observation is that RCI exchanges are not just the exchange fee + whatever trading power you are using.  If you take a Diamond or a Hilton resort via exchange, there are resort fees added in.  Add it all together, and it makes for expensive exchanges. 

Think Hilton SeaWorld, one of my favorite locations and resorts.  $25 per day added fee and for what, exactly? 

What other resort in RCI for Orlando are really on the same level as Hilton?  So sometimes we pay the fees and stay there.  I also really love Parc Soleil and will pay the fees for that one.  II has lots of Marriott resorts and Vistana Villages, and now they have Disney as well.  Those have no fees, well, the Disney has fees but you get a few benefits for staying onsite.  Not that I want to give Marriott any ideas. 

I used a lot of my RCI trading power for Hiltons.  Now I am negative on it, except for an occasional stay in a great location at a great resort.


----------



## heitmullerj02 (Jul 24, 2022)

I have to say that while the increased fees annoy me, RCI has made using my timeshare easier. I own in Vistana, Orlando and have really aged out of Disney. I am able to split my week and enjoy the West coast where I now live. I would have given it back to Sheraton if not for RCI. Think how much hotels have increased over the last few years, think of how much more you get in a timeshare. right now trying to decide if switching to II would be any better.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 24, 2022)

heitmullerj02 said:


> I have to say that while the increased fees annoy me, RCI has made using my timeshare easier. I own in Vistana, Orlando and have really aged out of Disney. I am able to split my week and enjoy the West coast where I now live. I would have given it back to Sheraton if not for RCI. Think how much hotels have increased over the last few years, think of how much more you get in a timeshare. right now trying to decide if switching to II would be any better.


You should move to II.  I own SVR and was in RCI from 1996 to 2007.  After that I moved SVR + others now, to II in 2008.  Best timeshare decision that we have made.  Vistana to Vistana and Marriott exchanges for $164 in II exchange fees.


----------



## heitmullerj02 (Jul 24, 2022)

good to know, thanks!


----------



## CPNY (Jul 24, 2022)

heitmullerj02 said:


> I have to say that while the increased fees annoy me, RCI has made using my timeshare easier. I own in Vistana, Orlando and have really aged out of Disney. I am able to split my week and enjoy the West coast where I now live. I would have given it back to Sheraton if not for RCI. Think how much hotels have increased over the last few years, think of how much more you get in a timeshare. right now trying to decide if switching to II would be any better.


I would absolutely take your SVR out of RCI and put it into II. There are far more advantages and better resorts in interval as a vistana owner. Vistana to vistana/Marriott preference/priority, plus the quality of resorts would seal the deal for me.

is this new exchange fee up from the 250 it was just increased to at the beginning of the year? So it looks like points are going up as well from 239 to 249 for 7-13 night reservations. I think I may let the platinum membership lapse and pick it up if I need it in the future


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Jul 24, 2022)

ekeeler said:


> Used to be you could use points for travel.  No more!


Not understanding your comment and want to...I have both an RCI weeks and separate RCI points account


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 24, 2022)

heitmullerj02 said:


> I have to say that while the increased fees annoy me, RCI has made using my timeshare easier. I own in Vistana, Orlando and have really aged out of Disney. I am able to split my week and enjoy the West coast where I now live. I would have given it back to Sheraton if not for RCI. Think how much hotels have increased over the last few years, think of how much more you get in a timeshare. right now trying to decide if switching to II would be any better.


The simple answer is absolutely it would be better.  I would never use RCI with a dual-affiliated resort.  

I have just my RCI Points and one resort that are RCI weeks only.  There are a few things in RCI that still appeal to me.  I will keep what I have for now.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 24, 2022)

The Colorado Kid said:


> Not understanding your comment and want to...I have both an RCI weeks and separate RCI points account


RCI had a way to buy Disney passes and pay for car rentals with 100% points.  It was not all that long ago.  The passes were reasonably priced and gave us good value back then.  I built up a lot of points and had to use them somehow and bought us two 7-day passes, which we took to Disney World and exchanged for annual passes.

BruceCZ (died a few years ago) had his UDI at Wisconsin Dells and used that to get Disney passes for about forty cents on the dollar in value.  Maybe it was even less than that.  I was tempted to buy a UDI to use for that alone.  But as all good things tend to do, the benefit went away.


----------



## escanoe (Jul 24, 2022)

heitmullerj02 said:


> Think how much hotels have increased over the last few years, think of how much more you get in a timeshare. right now trying to decide if switching to II would be any better.



Actually hotel booking costs have shrunk incredibly in the computer age. The travel agent’s job has largely been eliminated.

The hotel costs to which you refer are largely service, real estate, and maintenance. RCI is only about transactions. The costs mentioned here are more relevant to purchase costs and maintenance fees.

I will defend timesharing all day. But the duopoly held by RCI and II, where they virtually face no other competition … is something I would love to see change.


----------



## montygz (Jul 24, 2022)

There are many smaller, older timeshare properties in RCI. Getting them all on the same page with reservation systems and technology must be a struggle. 

On the one the hand we have complaints about rising fees, on the other complaints that the computer and booking systems aren't good enough.  Those systems aren't cheap.


----------



## heitmullerj02 (Jul 24, 2022)

Hilton hotel in Culver City, It’s, $250 per night plus 39 to park the car! And I am in 1 room with no kitchen, not even a freezer anymore, the hotels have eliminated them.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 24, 2022)

For any of you that need a rental car anytime in the next 90 days, RCI>Book>Car Rentals is a good place to try.  

I saved big bucks for our son and daughter-in-law on their minivans for both Anaheim in September and Orlando in October. They booked with Costco/ Budget and the price was increasing over what they had, and when they told me the prices of the rentals, I was shocked.   Our son thinks I am a hero for finding a great deal. 

The rental car search is very glitchy, however.  You really have to be persistent and re-enter the dates, even typing them into the spaces yourself and not relying on the calendar.  Always check to make sure your dates are exact, times of return are correct, because these rentals are non-refundable.  

Our kids saved $900 on the two trips, same company (Budget).  

If you are not using that benefit, you are missing out!  

I say to check within 90 days because the prices are lower.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 24, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> For any of you that need a rental car anytime in the next 90 days, RCI>Book>Car Rentals is a good place to try.
> 
> I saved big bucks for our son and daughter-in-law on their minivans for both Anaheim in September and Orlando in October. They booked with Costco/ Budget and the price was increasing over what they had, and when they told me the prices of the rentals, I was shocked.   Our son thinks I am a hero for finding a great deal.
> 
> ...


Were they able to use Budget Fastbreak to skip the counter? (Just gathering information for future reference!)


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 24, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Were they able to use Budget Fastbreak to skip the counter? (Just gathering information for future reference!)


No, we have not been able to do that.  You have a small amount of money due at the time you pick up the car.  We have rented about six cars since I discovered the better deals with RCI.  We saved huge on our car rental on Kauai.  I think we saved $500 for 2 weeks and five days.  But Rick did have to go to the counter, and it was a 90 minute wait for Budget.  Car rental companies on the islands are understaffed.


----------



## escanoe (Jul 24, 2022)

For any of you that belong to mini systems that trade in RCI, what is the exchange fee for a week?

HGVC is currently charging $249, and there is no announcement in their system of an increase. I am curious if HGVC has some newfound leverage with RCI (RCI is scared they will walk after the HGVC/DRI merger), of if HGVC simply allows increases only once a year when HGVC fees are announced .... so the last two $10 fee increases (both this year) this year have not caught up with HGVC yet).

It is getting a bit lonely for mini systems trading in RCI (DVC and Welk are gone) .... but maybe someone in HIVC or Palmera or something else (even Wyndham) could say what the current exchange fees are for a week or if this most recent increase has been announced within your system.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 24, 2022)

For the good car rental rates, be sure to click the points + cash option.  I think it was 6,000 RCI Points for our son's rental car in Orlando + the rental fee.  So inexpensive compared to Costco prices.  

But I do miss my days of renting cars through Costco in Orlando of $90-100/ week with taxes/fees included.  That is a thing of the past, ever since Covid.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 24, 2022)

montygz said:


> Thanks to inflation, $100 in 1998 is $181.79 today.
> 
> Of course, I am not a fan of fee increases, but if they are going to happen hopefully they won't go up faster than inflation.


Based on your report of inflation, the fees have gone up more than inflation.


----------



## montygz (Jul 24, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Based on your report of inflation, the fees have gone up more than inflation.


I've only owned since 2017, when the fees were $239, so the rate of increase seems reasonable. Perhaps they were a lot lower in the past.

Overall, the cost of travel has really been on the increase. One of the reasons I picked up a timeshare was the increasing costs of renting.  Travel costs have really exploded in the wake of the pandemic.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 24, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> the fees have gone up more than inflation.


This has been true of nearly every leisure time activity I've been involved in. I would be fascinated to read an analysis as to why, but my guess is that it is a consequence of increasing inequity. For example, over time those who own homes but also see regular increases in compensation spend a smaller fraction of their income on housing, leaving more for other pursuits.

One of the few exceptions is movie tickets; those were outpacing inflation for some time, but more recently tracked or remained below. But, ski lift tickets, sporting events, concerts, theme park tickets, vacation lodging, etc. have all seemed to outpace inflation consistently.


----------



## escanoe (Jul 24, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Based on your report of inflation, the fees have gone up more than inflation.



It is clear from their marketing model that inflation is priced into exchange fees and not membership fees. Anyone remember the last time the membership fee increased?


----------



## sghokie (Jul 24, 2022)

Can someone explain to me what Exchange Plus Tier 1-4 is?
Whenever I have exchanged I have just paid the ~$200 fee and the points associated with the exchange.
I see this chart below on their fee announcement page.



Exchange Plus Tier 1$399 + 9 Trading PowerExchange Plus Tier 2$599 + 12 Trading PowerExchange Plus Tier 3$799 + 14 Trading PowerExchange Plus Tier 4$999 + 14 Trading Power


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 24, 2022)

sghokie said:


> Can someone explain to me what Exchange Plus Tier 1-4 is?
> Whenever I have exchanged I have just paid the ~$200 fee and the points associated with the exchange.
> I see this chart below on their fee announcement page.
> 
> ...


Exchange Plus is discussed in another topic. This is where you exchange for properties that are not generally available via exchange (think hotels and non timeshare resorts). You use your TPU and pay the additional exchange fee.


----------



## escanoe (Jul 24, 2022)

RCI exchange fee $599
					

Either it is a glitch or the new normal.  RCI is offering some of the week long (non timeshare) hotel stay for points (or trading power) plus a $599 exchange fee.  They are listed as exchange plus and the codes start with RG.  An example is RGH7  Pirate's Cove Resort & Marina (#RGH7)Stuart, FL...




					tugbbs.com
				




Here is the thread (or rabbit hole) on that. 



dioxide45 said:


> Exchange Plus is discussed in another topic.


----------



## sghokie (Jul 24, 2022)

Thanks! 
Lately, I have just been renting out my weeks to others for cash so don't have any points in my account right now.


----------



## heitmullerj02 (Aug 14, 2022)

Has anyone tried Turo for car rentals? It works like VRBO but with someone's spare car, very reasonable I have heard from friends, especially in HI.


----------



## DRIless (Aug 14, 2022)

I've used TURO in Montana  and in Santa Fe
Montana was a private owner, never met them, car was unlocked and key was in a cipher lock box in the glove box, easy peasy
Santa Fe was actually a 'loaner car' at a car dealership; a little painful because the one person that dealt with it was not always on site, so you couldn't really alter times by even a little bit

both were during a time of rental car shortages a year or more ago during heights of Covid

Pricing was good.


----------

